# The universe!



## TheStarter (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2011)




----------



## Depersonal Eyes (Oct 10, 2011)

Had to stop midway. DP trigger movie lol. But that dancing guy was a sexy interruption!

^^ reply meant for TOF's movie


----------



## strategicthinking (Nov 29, 2011)

Nothing I have ever seen or thought about can make my problems seem more insignificant and small than thinking about the size of the universe. My problems, my worries, they are nothing! It amazes me.


----------

